# can i cancel the CSA??



## Naya69

my bbys dad wouldnt pay me no money at first as he wanted to buy his own dna test as he didnt believe the one i did so i was waiting around for 4 months and he did nowt so i rang the csa but they are taking forever soonce everything had settled i asked for some money each week and i would call off the csa which he has done and has even come round to the idea of being a dad and has bort josh lots of things and everything is great at the min he even has him on a saturday but now i want to call off the csa is this possible i rang up and they told me to write to them as my case is clerical which i dont know what this means anyone got any help for me ???:shrug:


----------



## sweetlullaby

Im not entirely sure on csa as havnt had to deal with that all quite yet but when they say the case is "clerical" its the term used for a decision to transfer a case from consideration by computer to a consideration by an individual on paper (which i think is where the case is transferred to a private company in bolton or something where they arnt available by the phone and you have to write to them.) Think clerical basically means the case is too complicated for their computer system or something! But try looking up clerical cases and bolton and see if there's an email address or way to contact them. Sorry i havnt been much help! xx


----------



## purpledahlia

sorry im not sure? good luck


----------



## Perdita

If you contact them and tell them you've reached a private agreement then I think you can cancel but best check if there's a special process


----------



## Jkelmum

If u are in receipt of benefits i dont think u can ...but you can if u are not and tell them u have a private agreement


----------



## Jkelmum

Also if ur case is clerical its on the older system so things take longer x


----------

